# Eure Skillung auf Level 80



## Andî39 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey,

ich würde gerne wissen, wir ihr mit eurem Charakter auf Level 80 skillen wollt. Bitte schreibt eure Klasse dazu!

Was sind eure wichtigsten Talente ?
Ist es eine Skillung für PvP oder PvE ?
Habt ihr vllt. mehrere Skillungen zwischen denen ihr wechseln wollt ?

Hier gehts zu den Talentbäumen - danke buffed.de


----------



## derinderinderin (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

also meine Talente werden mit Patch 3.0 wohl so aussehen:

LVL 70: Krieger Def skillung LVL 70

und dann mit WotLK

LVL 80: Krieger Def skillung LVL 80

der Planer ist gut gelungen :-)

Ich bin leider noch nicht in den Genuß gekommen die Beta zu spielen, oder auf dem PTR. Aber ich freue mich darauf die neuen Talente in jeglicher Instanz durch zu testen :-)


----------



## TwistedTransistor (8. Oktober 2008)

der planer ist leider nicht auf dem neuestem stand


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. Oktober 2008)

Meine Feral-Skillung wird sein: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...31351005503002r

Wenn ich auf Moonkin skillen werde: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35311251ze23d3u


----------



## Oogieboogie (8. Oktober 2008)

hab jetzt keine lust zu posten, aber genau die aktuelle skillung von meinem blut-todesritter, der auf dem beta-server heute die stufe 80 erreicht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cupertino (8. Oktober 2008)

Mal sehen, hab mich noch nicht entschieden =/ 
Mein Schurke wird eine PvE skillung bekommen, genauso wie mein Pala, den ich wahrscheinlich Prot skille. Mein Krieger wird Fury 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mal sehen ob ich die überhaupt auf 80 Leveln werde. )


----------



## Elegost (8. Oktober 2008)

derinderinderin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also meine Talente werden mit Patch 3.0 wohl so aussehen:
> 
> ...



http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351005205005zw

in stücke schneiden ist ziemlich praktisch dann braucht man keine combopunkte für zerhäckseln ausgeben.


----------



## Totemwächter (8. Oktober 2008)

Das wäre so meine skillung mit meinem schamy.


----------



## _Yo_ (8. Oktober 2008)

[post="0"]http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_5[/post]

Joa Schattenpriester undso.


----------



## Anprek (8. Oktober 2008)

Mit Level 70 meinen Healpaladin - eher für PvE 
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...102501051z05c2w


----------



## Sempai02 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich poste mal keine Skillung, da ich den Todesritter erstmal kennenlernen muss, bevor ich darüber genau reden kann. Was ich aber geplant habe, ist zum Leveln eine Blutskillung und für Level 80 dann wahrscheinlich eine Frostskillung fürs mittanken.


----------



## Bameyo (8. Oktober 2008)

Meine 80er Deff Warri skillung

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...e12521030113321




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (8. Oktober 2008)

_*DER TALENTRECHNER IS NET VON BUFFED GEMACHT SONDERN NUR SO WIE ER IS ÜBERNOMMEN*_

Beweis


----------



## Blink182 (8. Oktober 2008)

Schamanen Skillung
ich weiß noch nie genau wie ich skillen werde, hab aber für alle 3 speccs mehr oder weniger gescheites equipment, ich glaube ich werde den anfang erstmal als ele machen

Ele (hab jetzt schon eingerechnet, dass lavaburst von storm reach profitiert, soll aber erst bald kommen):


zu meinen andern chars und skillungen hab ich mir auch schon gedanken gemacht, aber die alle zu posten, is schwachsinn, wird eh noch manches verändert und paar sachen muss man einfach ausprobieren (hab kein betakey) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daylan (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Community,

Ich denke mal das : 
- http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_2_65035015c2013225310253125114002v52y - 
Wird die typische holy Skillung =)

Lg Daylan


----------



## Veldes (8. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031250335200050

feuer destro, mit dem patch.


----------



## Elito (8. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> hab jetzt keine lust zu posten, aber genau die aktuelle skillung von meinem blut-todesritter, der auf dem beta-server heute die stufe 80 erreicht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann mal ein herzliches gratz ^^


BTT:
Meine Schurken-Skillung


----------



## Hasal (8. Oktober 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> _*DER TALENTRECHNER IS NET VON BUFFED GEMACHT SONDERN NUR SO WIE ER IS ÜBERNOMMEN*_
> 
> Beweis



Der von Buffed ist aber aktueller?

Mein Schurke wird in etwa so (muss noch ausgereift werden):

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35d5205005t4z00

Bei meinen anderen Chars weiß ich es noch nicht.


----------



## Berzerka (8. Oktober 2008)

krieger (main): furor aus prinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://talent.mmo-champion.com/?warrior=35...312050120511351

jägerin: nach langer zeit werde ich mal wieder survival ausprobieren. das hier ist jetzt eher ne allround-skillung
http://talent.mmo-champion.com/?hunter=000...000000000000000

schamane: werde mal pvp-elementar testen. sähe dann so aus
http://talent.mmo-champion.com/?shaman=553...000000000000000


----------



## Schroti (8. Oktober 2008)

da die skilltrees eh noch in den beta schuhen stecken poste ich mal keine skillung...auf jeden fall bleib ich meiner derzeitigen skillung treu mm dwarf hunter mit nem bären als pet und das auf tank geskillt....ansonsten klingt doof aber bissl eher nach pvp ausgerichtet. wegen open pvp auf meinem server.....würd gern auf nen pve server wechseln aber nunja


----------



## Leang (8. Oktober 2008)

Deffwarri lvl 70

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...210521330113321

Deffwarr lvl 80

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...210521330113321

Eleschami lvl 80

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...351z00055203f4p 
(noch am überarbeiten)

Priester holy lvl 80

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...053005331351z00


----------



## Nekrataal (8. Oktober 2008)

Denke ich werde so mal skillen für Heal Druide...


http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...150053105331351


Wenn man allerdings die Glyphe für Heilende Berührung http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=40914#com benutz könnte man vielleicht auch so skillen oder so ähnlich


http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...150213105331351


----------



## Berzerka (8. Oktober 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> _*DER TALENTRECHNER IS NET VON BUFFED GEMACHT SONDERN NUR SO WIE ER IS ÜBERNOMMEN*_
> 
> Beweis



ja... und alle talentrechner sind eh alle von blizzard geklaut und so!!!!!111einsdrölf

oh mann -.-


----------



## xinhun (8. Oktober 2008)

klick mich
PVE Spriest ist vielleicht noch ein bisschen Verbesserungswürdig aber muss es ja noch ausprobieren...bin zu faul aufn PTR zu gehen


----------



## Mr.Weed (8. Oktober 2008)

So werde ich wahrscheinlich meinen Blut DK skillen:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...13052001133s2ze
Ich hab zwar leider keinen Beta key, aber von den Talenten her meine ich dass ich mit dem Blut DK besser Pve und PvP machen kann!
Der Unholy DK hält zwar mehr aus aber ich denke er wird einen viel geringeren Burst dmg haben(zb wie der Blut mit der Tanzenden Runenwaffe)

Greez


----------



## Crosis (8. Oktober 2008)

Hexenmeister - Gebrechen so würde ich mich wohl skillen aber mal sehen werd noch ein bisschen rumpfeilen^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (8. Oktober 2008)

Berzerka schrieb:


> ja... und alle talentrechner sind eh alle von blizzard geklaut und so!!!!!111einsdrölf
> 
> oh mann -.-




stimmt aber jetzt streicht buffed den lohn... und das suckt -.-


----------



## Drâyk (8. Oktober 2008)

nabend,
also mein Prot-Pala wird auf 80 denk ich mal so aussehen [post="0"]klick mich[/post]

aber da die bäume alle noch nicht fertig sind und ich noch nicht genau weiss wie sich der "neu" prot spielen wird, rechne ich mit veränderungn ^^


----------



## Tehodrakis (8. Oktober 2008)

Hasal schrieb:


> Der von Buffed ist aber aktueller?
> 
> Mein Schurke wird in etwa so (muss noch ausgereift werden):
> 
> ...




jup abe rich hab von nem buffed mitarbeiter gesprochen bzw. dikutiert der meine meinung bestätigt


----------



## Malleus (8. Oktober 2008)

Mein DK wird ungefährt so aussehen
für Blood PvE DPS

Klick Mich


----------



## Shika87 (8. Oktober 2008)

Meine Holy Priest Skillung http://talent.mmo-champion.com/?priest=053...000000000000000 (mag MMO lieber ;D )


----------



## nickdaniel (8. Oktober 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich poste mal keine Skillung, da ich den Todesritter erstmal kennenlernen muss, bevor ich darüber genau reden kann. Was ich aber geplant habe, ist zum Leveln eine Blutskillung und für Level 80 dann wahrscheinlich eine Frostskillung fürs mittanken.



blut fürs lvln ist ganz schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast keine aoe


----------



## Xall13 (8. Oktober 2008)

hab jetzt nicht den buffed talentplaner benutz aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



feral tank :

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000

feral dmg:

http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/info/classe...000000000000000

P.s. kleine änderungen sind möglich.. muss ja alles noch getestet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (8. Oktober 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> stimmt aber jetzt streicht buffed den lohn... und das suckt -.-



solang es im einverständnis mit allen beteiligten ist, gibt es dagegen nichts einzuwenden. außerdem wird der "lohn" vermutlich hauptsächlich über die werbung auf dieser seite eingefahren. du machst imo viel wind um nichts. und ganz nebenbei... was hast du damit zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (8. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf Moonkin skillen werde: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35311251ze23d3u



Die Frage ist allgemein gemeint ich hoffe jmd. hat eine Antwort für mich. Und zwar bei dem Talent im Wiederherstellungs Baum 1. Reihe in der Mitte Naturfokus. Kann mir das mal jmd. erklären? Heißt das das mein Wirbelsturm auf Feinden 70% länger hält, oder das wenn ich auf mir Wirbelsturm habe der 70% schneller verschwindet?! Oder ganz anderst?? 
Danke im Vorraus für Antworten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Habs herrausgefunden stand voll aufem Schlauch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saat4ever (8. Oktober 2008)

Mein Hexer wird so für PvP geskillt sein

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35120500301u52x

und für PvE wahrscheinlich so 

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031301335200050

Ich habe beide schon auf dem Beta Server probiert und bin sehr zufrieden. Zum lvln werde ich aber auf Dämo skillen.


----------



## Elrigh (8. Oktober 2008)

37/0/34 als Holy-Pala, so werd ich zum leveln bis 80 skillen um als Heiler in den 5er Inis brauchbar zu bleiben und dennoch mehr Schaden zu machen im PVE.

http://talent.mmo-champion.com/?paladin=05...000000000000000

Mit 80 weiß ich noch nicht, wahrscheinlich aber Holy voll und den Rest in Prot.


----------



## Zalasta (9. Oktober 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> na dann mal ein herzliches gratz ^^
> 
> 
> BTT:
> Meine Schurken-Skillung



Ganz nett, jedoch ist dein Build; so er für PvE ausgelegt ist fehlerhaft. Zum ersten sollte jedem Raidschurken bewusst sein:

_On talents: for PvE builds, the two most important talents in any tree are Relentless Strikes and Dual Wield Specialization (which therefore mandates Precision). For any combat build, mandatory talents are Improved Slice and Dice, Blade Flurry, Weapon Expertise, Aggression, Adrenaline Rush, Combat Potency, and Surprise Attacks, as well as an appropriate weapon specialization._

Quelle: Roguecraft 101, EJ Forum

Abgesehen davon fährst du einen 5/5 Cycle mit 5|S&D und 5|Rupture, bei Addrush nach bladeflurry opening 1x 5er Vergiften evtl aber das wars auch. Also warum skillst du da so nen Mist ^^

Combatspec auf lvl 70 mit Patch 3.0.2: Link
Combatspec auf lvl 80: Link

Nachdem was ich gesehen bzw vorgerechnet bekommen habe von einem Schurken von dem ich davon ausgehe das er wirklich Ahnung hat von dem was er schreibt, testet und rechnet:

Vergleich Mutilate zu Combat:

_Der Unterschied ist trotzdem ziemlich deutlich. 9,5% besser als Combat._

Hierzu quote mal das was Hasal geschrieben hat:



Hasal schrieb:


> Der von Buffed ist aber aktueller?
> 
> Mein Schurke wird in etwa so (muss noch ausgereift werden):
> 
> ...



Ganz nett.. wenn man mal davon absieht das du S&D mitskillst, aber kein HfB, keine Stichwunden (autsch, das wohl wichtigste Talent das geändert wurde zu BC für Mutilate) und kein Meister der Gifte; wieso?

Hier ein Mutilatespec wo ich zustimmen muss das er für lvl 70 wahrlich gut geeignet ist, wenn man genug Krit / Hit hat: Link
Hierbei zu beachten, der Spec ist für lvl 70 gedacht, es fehlt die Hit aus dem Combattree; jedoch sind andere Talente wichtiger. Dazu sollte man den neuen Cycle erwähnen:

HfB 3x gestacct sollte am anfang gebufft sein, M steht für Mutilate, dabei sollte man beachten das man bei 4 Punkten durch Skruppellosigkeit bzw Mutilate Krit, keinen 5ten Punkt aufbauen sollte, sondern einfach weiter im Cycle bleibt der wie folgt geht:

M | S&D (<= egal wieviele Punkte, da es durch Envenom erneuert wird unabhängig wieviele Punkte am Anfang benutzt wurden um S&D aufzubauen) | M | Envenom | M | Rupture | and so on.

Dabei ist wichtig zu beachten, HfB hat 30 sek CD, S&D nur 20. Man kann hier schwer festlegen wann HfB erneuert werden muss, wichtig ist nur das es gemacht wird, und S&D darf nicht fallen gelassen werden, sonst wird ein Finisher nötig um wieder S&D zu uppen, Envenom ruft S&D nicht hervor sondern frischt es nur auf max auf.

Mutilate Spec auf lvl 80: Link

Wer meint 10 Energie seien wichtig, der soll sie mitskillen; bei richtigem Cycle kommt es niemals zu einem Energiewaste über die 100, von daher ist es meiner Meinung nach total nutzlos.
Das einzige was mich an der skillung echt stört; keine Schnelle Erholung mitgespecct, jedoch sollte man als Raidrogue eh kein Hitproblem haben, auch nicht als Mutilaterogue.


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Für Hexer kann ich nur die extrem mächtige 13/25/33 Trispecpowernuke Skillung empfehlen.
Auf unnütze Talente hab ich hier mal verzichtet.

mächtige Zauberstein und Seele entziehen Skillung


----------



## Kronas (9. Oktober 2008)

mein kleiner lvl 40 täuschungs schurke:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...01303201210501i

mein schatti (70):
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...012325152311351


----------



## Cabycab (9. Oktober 2008)

Das wird meine Skillung für WotLK!

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...533113d1051052x

Mfg 

Cabycab


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (9. Oktober 2008)

Schurken Skillung für PvP denke ich Mal so:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...121050135201051


----------



## Shaniya (9. Oktober 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> mein schatti (70):
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...012325152311351




Kein Schattenfokus?!


----------



## Arikros (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich spiele erstmal DIESEN Unheilig-DK
Und mein Pala
Schami
Druide
Krieger


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2008)

Verstärker Schami:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5331131201051z0

Deff Krieger

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...010021330113321

Feuer Mage

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...053122301021c3z

TS Jäger

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...0250105031051zd

BM Jäger

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...0530351005303zy


----------



## Monyesak (9. Oktober 2008)

ey sry aber eure skillungen jucken mich nicht?

das is eh so nen "deineskillungisscheissemeineisvielbesser" thread


----------



## -Therion- (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Feral

http://talent.mmo-champion.com/?druid=5032...000000000000000

Mein Shamy

http://talent.mmo-champion.com/?shaman=250...135331131211051


----------



## Shaniya (9. Oktober 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> ey sry aber eure skillungen jucken mich nicht?
> 
> das is eh so nen "deineskillungisscheissemeineisvielbesser" thread




DANN guck hier nicht rein und gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (9. Oktober 2008)

naja da ich PVEler bin wird mein krieger fury skill haben aber ohne titangrip erstmal.bin eher skeptisch bei dem skill...


----------



## Yazata (9. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Meine Feral-Skillung wird sein: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...31351005503002r
> 
> Wenn ich auf Moonkin skillen werde: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35311251ze23d3u



Meinste nicht, das Du zumindest Omen skillen solltest wenn du schon auf Wildheit verzichtest ?


----------



## aRrAQ (9. Oktober 2008)

so für meinen shadow priest auf lvl 80 ungefähr so, können sich ncoh kleinigkeiten ändern
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...010325152301351


----------



## Sheograth (9. Oktober 2008)

mein schattenpriester(pve)
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...010325150301351
mein hexer(pve)
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351z0055e1502q


----------



## Jo_1984 (9. Oktober 2008)

So, 

mit 70 skill ich meinen Hexer wohl so: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031051335231351

mit 80 skill ich dann so: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031051335231351


----------



## Waldman (9. Oktober 2008)

Schurke (PvE Sword/Maces | 15-51-5)

So, ich habe hier auch mal meine Schurkentalente erstellt, dabei bleibt erst noch abzuwarten, wie sich die Balance zwischen Ausweiden und Blutung entwickelt.
Der Baumaufbau sieht schon wesentlich besser aus, als noch vor ein paar Wochen. Störend empfinde ich lediglich, dass man so gut wie automatisch "Nahbereichsgefecht" skillt und quasi extra skillen muss, wenn man mit Schwertern spielen möchte. Dabei bleibt für mich nur zu hoffen, dass Schwerter im Status höher sein werden als Maces oder Dagger, um dies auszugleichen. Natürlich kann man den "Nahbereichsgefecht" aus dem Weg gehen, aber als PvE-Spieler erhält man sonst keine sinnvolle Talentverteilung, die auch einen Nutzen bringt. 

MfG


----------



## TheOrc (9. Oktober 2008)

Meine Holy-Pala Skillung werde ich auf Lvl 80 so testen:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...250115114y5032w


----------



## jippsi (9. Oktober 2008)

hier mal meine (vorläufige) hunter skillung

[post="0"]hunter skillung (63/8/0)[/post]


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (9. Oktober 2008)

meine deff Skillung mit LV80 wird in etwa so aussehen:

KRIEGER LV80 deff skillung

Ach ja vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja auch gleich ein paar Änderungvorschläge geben, was am besten wäre?

Ich glaube mal das würde auch andere interessieren wie man am besten mit den neuen Talenten deff skillen sollte.


----------



## Patten (9. Oktober 2008)

holy priest 80: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...053005331351z00
holy priest 70: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...c150530052212ze


----------



## musiccontroler (9. Oktober 2008)

mein verstärker-schami:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5331131231051z0


----------



## skalute (9. Oktober 2008)

Melee-Schami

Das wird ne ziemlich krasse Rubbelskillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UDKleriker (9. Oktober 2008)

MS Krieger....mehr als Zeitvertreib im Solospiel und ein wenig PvP

Zum Skilltree


----------



## Sidd (9. Oktober 2008)

So werde ich wahrscheinlich meinen Schurken skillen:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031005212515z00


Und Mage würd ich eventuell so skillen:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...321351350303c1t


----------



## Shadowforce2 (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Hunter bleibt entweder Bm das würde so aussehen: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35d5005001s33z0

Oder ich skille auf Sv um: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...03330503035d351


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

also fürs PvP mit meinem Hexer ganz klar 

-> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...3521015001302zg

Fürs PvE bin ich noch unentschlossen.. Mal sehen wie Affli im Raid wird, wenns kacke ist sebstverständlich Destro

Affli -> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1z003500300522q

Fire Destro -> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031051235031050

Wird sich aber sicherlich noch einiges ändern!

Mfg


----------



## Shaniya (9. Oktober 2008)

aRrAQ schrieb:


> so für meinen shadow priest auf lvl 80 ungefähr so, können sich ncoh kleinigkeiten ändern
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...010325152301351




Genauso werd ich auch meinen shadow skillen wenn sich denn nichts mehr ändert!!!!


----------



## Rewam (9. Oktober 2008)

Bin PvE Vergelter Paladin (AP 1800, Krit 29%, Hit 9%)

Vergelter auf 70: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...100033125331051

Mit WotLK denke ich an diese Skillung.

Vergelter auf 80: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...310302135231351




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulmor (9. Oktober 2008)

Das wird wahrscheinlich meine vorläufige Hexer-Skillung sein...Will auf jeden Fall mal die Metamorphose testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob die dann so bleibt sei dahingestellt...

Gruß und so...


Edith:
Kann jmd. wo sich auskennt vllt mal die Skillung anschaun und verbesserungsvorschläge machen? Hab Dämo gewählt, weil am einfachsten zum leveln ist!


----------



## Shaniya (9. Oktober 2008)

Sheograth schrieb:


> mein schattenpriester(pve)
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...010325150301351
> mein hexer(pve)
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351z0055e1502q




"Verbessertes Inneres Feuer" würde ich beim shadow auf jeden Fall mitskillen, ist eigentlich Pflicht, sonst ist das verschenkter dmg!!!


----------



## Valnar93 (9. Oktober 2008)

firelock ftw 
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...231051335031051


----------



## derdast (9. Oktober 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> firelock ftw
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...231051335031051


Schamane:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_7 enhancer
Paladin:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_2 retribution


----------



## Faimith (9. Oktober 2008)

Das wäre meine Skillung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder so ^^

Freue mich auf Wotlk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mages 4tw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> firelock ftw
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...231051335031051



Was bringen dir 3/3 Punkte bitte in Dämonische Brutalität? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und selbst wenn ist das ein reiner PvP Destro specc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Der echte Molimo (9. Oktober 2008)

Also meinen (pvp) Vergelter werd ich so skillen, gibt eh net so viele möglichkeiten^^ 

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...311322135231351


----------



## Sýntax1 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub ich werde Dolch Rouge, der Talentbaum hat jetzt endlich Potential sowohl für PvP als auch für PvE.

Dolche, PvE
Dolche, PvP

Und bei dem Rest muss ich nochmal gucken ^^. So siehts bisher aus, aufjedenfall hol ich mir noch Dolche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mehnos (9. Oktober 2008)

sü würd ich ganz klar  mein fury warri skillen find das is so fast die beste skillung


----------



## ExodiusHC (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Pve Shadow
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...012325150301350
Dispresion habe ich nicht mitgeskillt da ich eh öfter schattengeist usen kann man mehr wille brauch ab wotlk.....
Also hatt für mich keinen Sinn auser das ich 6 sekunden blöd rumstehe.

Verbesserte Vampirumarmung nur dann wenn ich nicht zu viel aggro ziehe.
Verbesserter Gedankenschlag voll weil man ja nurnoch durch Gedankenschlag der Gruppe Mana schenkt.
Man darf nicht vergessen Shadow ist Supporter.

Sind nur mal Grundgedanken wie sich das nachher umsetzt ist wieder etwas anderes.

ps: hab ich was verpasst oder warum sollte inneres feuer extra + dmg geben o.o?


----------



## Shaniya (9. Oktober 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Mein Pve Shadow
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...012325150301350
> Dispresion habe ich nicht mitgeskillt da ich eh öfter schattengeist usen kann man mehr wille brauch ab wotlk.....
> Also hatt für mich keinen Sinn auser das ich 6 sekunden blöd rumstehe.
> ...





Beim Lehrer bekommt man mit Stufe 76 oder 77 den nächst höheren Rang von "inneres Feuer" - der die Zaubermacht um 120 ( ? ich hab die Zahl jetzt nicht genau im Kopf) erhöht - "verbessertes inneres feuer" erhöht alle Werte um 15/30/45%, also auch den Schaden!


Mit der Dispersion überleg ich auch noch ob ich es mitskill... finds auch irgendwie "überflüssig".


----------



## Zenti (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5223100521251zd

so wird meine schwert-skillung aussehen für meinen schurken.

ich glaube viele lesen die tooltips der "alten" talente garnicht richtig, denn wenn sie es tun würden, dann fiele auf, das sich die meisten geändert haben.
so ist zB "durchhaltevermögen" dadurch interessant, da es nun zusätzlich zum alten effekt die ausdauer um 4% erhöht, was ich persönlich gern mitnehme.

auch bei klingenwendung übersehen glaub ich viele, dass dieses talent jetzt auch den schaden von meucheln und finsterer stoß um 10% erhöht.


und eines steht fest: nach dem addon wird immernoch gelten: blutung > vergiften > ausweiden


----------



## Melih (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_2

wird wohl meine skillung für mein vergelter pala sein^^


----------



## Der echte Molimo (9. Oktober 2008)

*ich hab mal ne frage, soll ich Fanatismus mit skillen? ist 25% mehr chanche auf krit beim richturteil und 30% deaggro. das mit der aggro brauch ich net aber das mit dem krit ist gut, also soll ichs mitnehmen oder lieber lassen?*


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Oktober 2008)

Rewam schrieb:


> Bin PvE Vergelter Paladin (AP 1800, Krit 29%, Hit 9%)
> 
> Vergelter auf 70: http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...100033125331051
> 
> ...




Also Segen der Könige würd ich jetzt als Vergelter nicht unbedingt mitnehmen. Vor allem In Raids ist eh ein Schutz oder Holypala dabei der SdK geskillt hat.


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> *ich hab mal ne frage, soll ich Fanatismus mit skillen? ist 25% mehr chanche auf krit beim richturteil und 30% deaggro. das mit der aggro brauch ich net aber das mit dem krit ist gut, also soll ichs mitnehmen oder lieber lassen?*



mitskillen


----------



## derseppel (9. Oktober 2008)

Sýntax schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich werde Dolch Rouge, der Talentbaum hat jetzt endlich Potential sowohl für PvP als auch für PvE.
> 
> Dolche, PvE
> Dolche, PvP
> ...



Die 10+ Energie kannst du woanders reinstecken. Infight erreichst du nie die 100+ Energie im pve Sektor.

Blut vergießen kannst du auch weglassen.


Wichtig sind noch unerbittliche Stöße und günstige gelegenheit im sub-Baum.


----------



## Midnighttalker (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5310523105103yc für meinen Jäger


http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...32135100550001s für meinen Druiden


http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...30015053005d3ze für meinen Priester



http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...c03150203130151 und für meinen DK wenn ich ihn denn lang genung spiele


----------



## Marcel1201 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier meine Skillung zum Verstärker Schamanen.

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...31131231051052x

Gruß


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Oktober 2008)

meine Vergelterskillung auf 80:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...310322135231351

Meine Tankskillung auf 80:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...533312311552f2s


----------



## Magarus (9. Oktober 2008)

die skillung von meinem retri wird dann wohl so aussehen!

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...310322135231351


----------



## 2high4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Als Shaman hat man es echt schwer weil eig nix dolles dabei ist -_-

Die Klasse wird einfach nur noch lächerlich gemacht ;O

Leider -_-


----------



## Bash00r (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich werde meinen Schurken so skillen

Schurken - PvE - Skillung

Und meinen Hexer so

Hexer - PvE - Destro


----------



## Faimith (9. Oktober 2008)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Und meinen Hexer so
> 
> Hexer - PvE - Destro




Ohne Dämonenopferung? O.o


----------



## MarZ1 (9. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> Als Shaman hat man es echt schwer weil eig nix dolles dabei ist -_-
> 
> Die Klasse wird einfach nur noch lächerlich gemacht ;O
> 
> Leider -_-


wieso was hast denn?

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...533113d1051052x

meine melee schami skillung=) zum inni gehen und so

und meine deff warri skillung kommt gleich noch!
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...210521330113321


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Also ich werde meinen Schurken so skillen
> 
> Schurken - PvE - Skillung
> 
> ...



*Kopfschütteln* Wo ist das eine PvE Skillung ?


----------



## Bash00r (9. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> *Kopfschütteln* Wo ist das eine PvE Skillung ?




Wo ist was ne PvE-Skillung?


----------



## Anduris (9. Oktober 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> na dann mal ein herzliches gratz ^^
> 
> 
> BTT:
> Meine Schurken-Skillung


Keine Weapon-Spezi? ^^


----------



## Bash00r (9. Oktober 2008)

Und Selbst mit 70 hab ich keine Dämonenopferung......


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Wo ist was ne PvE-Skillung?



Mit dem Hexer


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Und Selbst mit 70 hab ich keine Dämonenopferung......



Joah wirst demnach auch nix Maxdmg rausholen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aggro ziehen ist np als Wl, aber Wl richtig zu zocken mit der richtigen PvE Skillung ist was anderes.

Auf 70 15 % mehr Dmg zu knüppeln ist heftig, vorallem fürs PvE

Also von daher ...

MfG


----------



## Captain_Chaos (9. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung. Ich habe da jetzt noch nicht so die Übersicht. Mit dem Thema werde ich mich demnächst mal eingehender befassen, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe. Aber wahrscheinlich wird die Skillung meines Mains (Krieger) für die Zeit des levelns eine MS-Skillung sein und später eine Def-Skillung. Mal schauen.


----------



## Bash00r (9. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Mit dem Hexer




Dann schick ma nen Vorschlag rüber. ich will aber das 51er Talent inbegriffen haben!


----------



## Anduris (9. Oktober 2008)

Rogue PvE - Skillung:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...23100521251001z

Halte diese Skillung für die beste PvE - Skillung.


----------



## 2high4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Wieso skillen alle Schamis melee? :O


----------



## Anduris (9. Oktober 2008)

Melee is die coolste DD Skillung für Schamis im PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Skillung meines Hunters wird auf 80 wahrscheinlich so aussehen:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...12510053052e5zs
Das ganze ist die normale PvE-Raid-DPS Skillung.

Und fürs Pet bin ich noch am überlegen. Im übrigen verstehe ich nicht, was der "4 Punkte hinzufügen" Button soll. Naja werde ich wohl noch herausfinden müssen^^


----------



## Sidd (9. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Rogue PvE - Skillung:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...23100521251001z
> 
> Halte diese Skillung für die beste PvE - Skillung.




Also ich würd anstatt "üble Gifte" lieber in unerbittliche Stöße investieren. 
Aber jeder skillt nun mal so wie er es denkt das es am besten ist ^^


----------



## 2high4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Melee is die coolste DD Skillung für Schamis im PvE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und was sagt ihr/du zu Ele/Heal?


----------



## MarZ1 (9. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> Wieso skillen alle Schamis melee? :O



ich bin seit lvl 10 melee also bleib ich auch dabei=)
und hab ja tank also brauch ich kein healer um schnell grp zu finden udn caster ist langweilig xD naja mag es den gegnern hinterherzulaufen


----------



## Anduris (9. Oktober 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Die Skillung meines Hunters wird auf 80 wahrscheinlich so aussehen:
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...12510053052e5zs
> Das ganze ist die normale PvE-Raid-DPS Skillung.
> 
> Und fürs Pet bin ich noch am überlegen. Im übrigen verstehe ich nicht, was der "4 Punkte hinzufügen" Button soll. Naja werde ich wohl noch herausfinden müssen^^


gefallt mir auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Dann schick ma nen Vorschlag rüber. ich will aber das 51er Talent inbegriffen haben!



Hmm du willst also das 51er Talent dabei haben fürs PvE ...

Mal sehen moment, kann da ja was basteln ... wird aber dann für Fire Destro sein

-> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031051235031051

Mit der Skillung kann man dann im PvE mitm Wichtel noch ganz ok abeiten, aber lass besser die Seelenverbindung aus beim Raiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entweder Pyrolyse oder Machterfüllter Wichtel!

MfG


----------



## Anduris (9. Oktober 2008)

2high4you schrieb:


> und was sagt ihr/du zu Ele/Heal?


Sind auch gut, aber ich finde persönlich Melee am besten. Macht einfach Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thogrum (9. Oktober 2008)

Das ist meine Assassinen Schurken Skillung , da sie den maximalen Schaden aus den Talenten rausholt und einfach für mich am meisten Spaß macht zu spielen.


----------



## superdruide (9. Oktober 2008)

Meine Healskillung wird sein :http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_11_60532d1zy23c3331253152053105301351


----------



## 2high4you (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja ich glaube  ich werde wohl melee specen bin atm Ele ;/ und das schon seit 55 Tagen played ;O


----------



## Bash00r (9. Oktober 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Hmm du willst also das 51er Talent dabei haben fürs PvE ...
> 
> Mal sehen moment, kann da ja was basteln ... wird aber dann für Fire Destro sein
> 
> ...



Danke,

aber wo belibt bei dir die Opferung?. Scheinst die ja wohl auch nicht gemacht zu haben^^

Aber ansonsten recht nette Skillung. Aber nicht zum leveln geeignet^^


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (9. Oktober 2008)

Frostmagier PvP: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_8
Verstärker PvE: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_7


----------



## Boeller (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab da mal ne Frage:

Ich spiel nen Holy-Priest. Was ist Raid-Tauglicher:

Mit Willenskraft im Diszi-Baum

oder

Ohne Willenskraft, dafür mit High-End-Holy

Rätsel da schon ne Weile...


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> aber wo belibt bei dir die Opferung?. Scheinst die ja wohl auch nicht gemacht zu haben^^
> 
> Aber ansonsten recht nette Skillung. Aber nicht zum leveln geeignet^^



Ähmm du wolltest eben das 51er Talent vom Destro mit rein haben und zum lvln ist Destro ehh sinnlos, da entweder Dämo oder Affli


----------



## MarZ1 (9. Oktober 2008)

Sarun/Syldana schrieb:


> Frostmagier PvP: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_8
> Verstärker PvE: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_7



du musst den link UNTER der normalen linkzeile kopieren:/


----------



## Shaniya (9. Oktober 2008)

Bash00r schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten recht nette Skillung. Aber nicht zum leveln geeignet^^




Es geht ja auch hier um die Skillung auf level 80!! ;-)


----------



## Alexaeus (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin erstmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Skillung für meinen Prot(z)-Pala wird wohl SO aussehen:

Ultra-Prot(z)-Pala incoming! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MdG (Mit dämonischen Grüßen), Alexaeus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## duidyou (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

hier mal meine Skillungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Level 80 Druide Feral

Level 80 Hexer Dot

Level 80 Hexer Zerstörung

Und das wäre Meine Todesritter Blut Skillung


----------



## Sidd (9. Oktober 2008)

So werde ich wahrscheinlich meinen Schurken skillen:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031005212515z00


Hab die mal ein kleines bisschen geändert:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...231005212515z00


----------



## Bash00r (9. Oktober 2008)

duidyou schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier mal meine Skillungen
> 
> ...




Die Destro Skillung geht mal gar nicht!
Da holste im Endeffekt fast gar nichts raus


----------



## Meateater (9. Oktober 2008)

> So werde ich wahrscheinlich meinen Schurken skillen:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031005212515z00
> 
> ...



Pve Rogue

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...2231c5012515z00

eventuell noch

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...231005012515z00


Würde eventuell "Unfairer Vorteil" nicht grade als sehr PvE tauglich einstufen, wobei ich mir auch nich ganz sicher bin. Wenn man Aggro zieht will man sie in den Meisten fällen ja loswerden - halt auch nicht immer wenn man eh Entrinnen anhat, naja man kann es gegebenen Falls gegen 2 Punkte in Parry tauschen sind ganz nette 4% parry.


----------



## Schromp (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd mit meinem Schami mal diesen Build ausprobieren


----------



## lord just (9. Oktober 2008)

also das wird wohl vorerst meine skillung für meinen schamanen werden

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5331131201051z0

ist mehr fürs soloplay, farmen und grinden und in den 5er instanzen mach ich damit in der beta auch genügend schaden. für raids müsste ich ein paar punkte in die totems stecken und eher den rest dann in wiederherstellung statt elementar.

wie gesagt nutz ich im moment genau diese skillung in der beta un bekomm eigentlich alles gut und schnell down und hab keine regenerationspausen (hatte ich beim leveln auch nicht).


----------



## Volun (9. Oktober 2008)

Zalasta schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon fährst du einen 5/5 Cycle mit 5|S&D und 5|Rupture, bei Addrush nach bladeflurry opening 1x 5er Vergiften evtl aber das wars auch.



ey wat?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

duidyou schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier mal meine Skillungen
> 
> ...




Bei Ferals habe ich keine Ahnung, aber bei deiner Hexer Dot Skillung, fehlt der entscheidende Dmg Schub und zwar bei 0/5 in Verderben!

Und im Destro Specc hasste es so ausgelegt, das du wohl Schattenblitze spamen willst und Feuerbrunst etc. hast dich aber auf nix wirklich festgelegt, entweder oder halt.

Soweit meine Meinung

MfG


----------



## Shataar (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich werd bis 80 wieder aud dämon skilln zum lvln und dann auf destro schön die inzen abklappern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foom (9. Oktober 2008)

da der waffenbaum beim krieger irgendwie doof ist hab ich noch keinen plan wie ich skille-.-
mitm mage werd ich aber warsch. mal arkan skillen


----------



## Metress (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist beste LvL 80er Deff Warri Skillung:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...212521330113321

Es geht darum Aggro zu halten!

Der Dmg kommt von den Anderen!

MfG
der Metress


----------



## cesy32 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich sag nur besste 80 pvp skillung 


http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_9  hexer !!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidd (9. Oktober 2008)

Meateater schrieb:


> Pve Rogue
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...2231c5012515z00
> 
> ...




oder anstatt in Parry  in Durchhaltevermögen immerhin 4 ausdauer mehr 
aber muss man mal sehen wie es bei den raids in wotlk läuft


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

cesy32 schrieb:


> ich sag nur besste 80 pvp skillung
> 
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_9  hexer !!!!
> ...



Aso ja stimmt, ich renn auch mit 0 Punkten im Tree durch die Bgs und Arena  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## helado (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...3105312d1351zc0

Mage pvp!!!


----------



## youngceaser (9. Oktober 2008)

Nekrataal schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings die Glyphe für Heilende Berührung http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=40914#com benutz könnte man vielleicht auch so skillen oder so ähnlich
> 
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...150213105331351


die glyphe ist doch mal kacke 50% weniger mit heilende berührung wegheilen desbgint nicht wircklich viel finde ich ihr ? 


und meine skillung ist noch ned sicher aber ich werde mit meinem jäger denke ich bm bleiben und mit meinem pala wie eh und je alles ausprobieren wobei vergeltung mir spaß machen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (9. Oktober 2008)

so ohne jetzt mal 4 Seiten anzuschauen ob meine Skillung dabei ist.

MAGE >> *Arcan / Frost 51/0/20 *<<
*== PVE ==*

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1ze50303031023q


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (9. Oktober 2008)

MarZ schrieb:


> du musst den link UNTER der normalen linkzeile kopieren:/



Öh ok... dann liefer ich die Skillung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5031101231241z0
das is meine auf 80^^


----------



## manjari (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_11

wird meine Skillung als Moonkin sein


----------



## Gnorgh (9. Oktober 2008)

Faimith schrieb:


> Das wäre meine Skillung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werde meine Raid-pve-Feuer-Skillung leicht abändern.
Ich halte 3 Punkte in Verbrennung und 2 Punkte in Feuerteufel für sinnvoller als 2 in imp Feuerschlag, 2 in Feurige Rache und 1 in Brennende Entschlossenheit. Das würde dann so aussehen: 
[url="http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_8_6zg355032012303331053120321351303013c1t"]http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...321351303013c1t[/url]
Im Frostbaum sind eigentlich nur Eisige Adern, Eisschollen und Elementare Präzision wichtig.
Wenn der Manaverbrauch des Mages echt zu hoch wird, muss man vielleicht schauen, ob man 10 Punkte in Arkan steckt und arkane Konzentration mitskillt. Das wird man mit der Zeit sehen!


----------



## chimaria (9. Oktober 2008)

meine hexer skilung ;D
[post="0"]genau hier[/post]

die vom pala und ich denk ma das wird die heal pala skillung...
[post="0"]hier[/post]

und nun naja etwas ab schweifend meine idee für ne krieger pvp skillung
[post="0"]hier[/post]
und pls schaut euch ma den tree bissel genauer an und überleget ma bissel bevor ihr vorurteile fällt...


----------



## teroa (9. Oktober 2008)

Foom schrieb:


> da der waffenbaum beim krieger irgendwie doof ist hab ich noch keinen plan wie ich skille-.-
> mitm mage werd ich aber warsch. mal arkan skillen




jo was willste machen pvp dannms(waffenbaum)
undf PVE logischerweise fury oder defbaum  damit de dmg machst bzw tanken kannst....


----------



## Turgil (9. Oktober 2008)

Blut-DK

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...d2300023050001r


----------



## Wishmaster20 (9. Oktober 2008)

Alexaeus schrieb:


> Moin erstmal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will ja nicht meckern aber aua die Tankadin Skillungen die ich hier gesehen habe tun ja weh. Siegel der Reinheit finde ich wichtig, ist wichtig für einen zügigen Aggro Aufbau. Göttliche Gunst kann man getrost aus lassen oder wie oft Tankt ihr mit der Blase? Verbesserter Hammer der Gerechtigkeit ist für den Popo und kann man sich auch schenken. Verbesserte Aura der Hingabe? Also ich Tanke ja mit Vergelter Aura, bringt Kostenlose Aggro. SDK? Wohl eher etwas für unsere Heilenden Kollegen. Als Tank geht es erst linig darum schaden zu vermeiden, deshalb sollte man Abwehr mitnehmen.
also Eine Tankadin Skillung würde für mich in etwa so aussehen. http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...2515333123215z0
wobei ich mir mit Abrechnung noch nicht ganz sicher bin, genau so wie mit Unumstößlicher Glaube. 


MFG


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

chimaria schrieb:


> meine hexer skilung ;D
> [post="0"]genau hier[/post]
> 
> die vom pala und ich denk ma das wird die heal pala skillung...
> ...



Nicht aufrufbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Jerremix (9. Oktober 2008)

ich bin vergelter pala ich denk mal dass, das ne me oder weinige guteskillung ist:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...310322135031351


----------



## Lisutari (9. Oktober 2008)

Nach Wotlk kommen noch unzählige balance Patches.
Da ändert sich bestimmt noch was, auch an den Bäumen


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Oktober 2008)

Wishmaster20 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern aber aua die Tankadin Skillungen die ich hier gesehen habe tun ja weh. Siegel der Reinheit finde ich wichtig, ist wichtig für einen zügigen Aggro Aufbau. Göttliche Gunst kann man getrost aus lassen oder wie oft Tankt ihr mit der Blase? Verbesserter Hammer der Gerechtigkeit ist für den Popo und kann man sich auch schenken. Verbesserte Aura der Hingabe? Also ich Tanke ja mit Vergelter Aura, bringt Kostenlose Aggro. SDK? Wohl eher etwas für unsere Heilenden Kollegen. Als Tank geht es erst linig darum schaden zu vermeiden, deshalb sollte man Abwehr mitnehmen.
> also Eine Tankadin Skillung würde für mich in etwa so aussehen. http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...2515333123215z0
> wobei ich mir mit Abrechnung noch nicht ganz sicher bin, genau so wie mit Unumstößlicher Glaube.
> 
> ...




Das war nicht sein ernst... nehm ich mal an...er hat einfach alle Punkte in den Schutzbaum geknallt und das hier verlinkt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dezi (9. Oktober 2008)

heal Shaman PvP skillung: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...313551122331251


----------



## Cyress (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke vorerst werde ich 
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...310501102331201
skillen, da ich noch auf Resto bleiben werde, aber mit WotlK werde ich wieder auf Verstärker gehen und selbiges auch bleiben. Meine geplante Skillung dann:
http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000
Die brauchbarkeit beider Skillungen wird sich noch beweisen müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungodly (9. Oktober 2008)

Also mein Shamie wird mit Level 80 ELE mit folgender Skillung für PVP und PVP:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...2531351005002zx



sollte Blizz den DualSpecc einführen werde ich noch zusätzlich auf Heilung gehen mit dieser Skillung:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...313501122331251

MFG Ungodly


----------



## Alexaeus (9. Oktober 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Das war nicht sein ernst... nehm ich mal an...er hat einfach alle Punkte in den Schutzbaum geknallt und das hier verlinkt...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mein Lieber,das WAR mein Ernst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann damit optimal tanken,Schaden machen,usw. ...^^
Natürlich verwende ich auch ALLE Fertigkeiten,die mir zur Verfügung stehen!
Im 1-gegen-1 Kampf mit Gleichleveligen bin ich bisher ungeschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der echte Khronos (9. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Meine Feral-Skillung wird sein: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...31351005503002r
> 
> Wenn ich auf Moonkin skillen werde: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35311251ze23d3u



Und zorniges Sternenlicht? LOL du skillst auf Moonkin, skillst aber nicht den wichtigsten Punkt! 0,5 sekunden weniger castzeit für Zorn!!!!! omg...


----------



## lord just (9. Oktober 2008)

Wishmaster20 schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht meckern aber aua die Tankadin Skillungen die ich hier gesehen habe tun ja weh. Siegel der Reinheit finde ich wichtig, ist wichtig für einen zügigen Aggro Aufbau. Göttliche Gunst kann man getrost aus lassen oder wie oft Tankt ihr mit der Blase? Verbesserter Hammer der Gerechtigkeit ist für den Popo und kann man sich auch schenken. Verbesserte Aura der Hingabe? Also ich Tanke ja mit Vergelter Aura, bringt Kostenlose Aggro. SDK? Wohl eher etwas für unsere Heilenden Kollegen. Als Tank geht es erst linig darum schaden zu vermeiden, deshalb sollte man Abwehr mitnehmen.
> also Eine Tankadin Skillung würde für mich in etwa so aussehen. http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...2515333123215z0
> wobei ich mir mit Abrechnung noch nicht ganz sicher bin, genau so wie mit Unumstößlicher Glaube.
> 
> ...




naja verbesserte aura der hingabe find ich schon wichtig, weil das mehr an rüstung macht es den heilern einfacher. segen der könige ist aber wirklich nicht so wichtig, weil das eh heal paladine oder vergelter skillen werden und es diese in raids wohl geben wird. wüsste aber nicht, wo ich die 3 punkte hernehmen sollte aber ansonsten schaut die skillung echt gut aus zum tanken.


----------



## TilemannPlaya (9. Oktober 2008)

ich werd meinen vergelter pala wohl so skillen
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...310322135231351


----------



## ChAkuz@ (9. Oktober 2008)

Das wird mein Verstärker-Schami

und Das mein Fury


----------



## lord just (9. Oktober 2008)

TilemannPlaya schrieb:


> ich werd meinen vergelter pala wohl so skillen
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...310322135231351




würde verbesserter segen der macht nicht skillen, wenn ich segen der könige skille (man kann ja nur einen segen haben und da ist segen der könige besser) und siegel des befehls würde ich auch nicht skillen, weil es jetzt mit lvl 67 nen neues siegel gibt (siegel der verderbnis) was ich persönlich besser finde. würde dann dafür rechtschaffene schwächung nehmen oder siegel der reinen.


----------



## Sujin (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also mein Jäger wird so geskillt sein
Jäger-Talente
Und von meinem Pet: Schimäre oder Raptor: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pet-Talente

Ps: Von euch sind auch gute Skillungen dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragemaster (9. Oktober 2008)

also ich werd für raids wieder auf sv skillen und werd

http://www.wowprovider.com/?talent=3028885...330503034001351

skillung ist aber noch net ausgereift

mfg rage


----------



## Faimith (9. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Und zorniges Sternenlicht? LOL du skillst auf Moonkin, skillst aber nicht den wichtigsten Punkt! 0,5 sekunden weniger castzeit für Zorn!!!!! omg...




Die Frage ist was er halt lieber hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weniger Castzeit oder mehr Schaden (Genesis)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch eine gute Bm Skillung wie ich finde

-> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351035305201zv

Kritik erwünscht!

MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## voj (9. Oktober 2008)

meine skillung für mein tankadin


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Oktober 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> BM Jäger
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...0530351005303zy



Was soll denn das für ne BM Skillung sein?ZdW und wH nicht geskillt? o.O
Wilde Eingebung ebenfalls nicht geskillt ?

Selbst wenn du die Skillung fürs PvP nehmen willst ,würde ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen ZdW und wH zu skillen.

Würde mich mich freuen ein Antwort von dir zu bekommen ,wie du zu diesem Build kamst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße Gorlin.

btw.hier meine lvl 80 BM Hunter Skillung http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...53135d5315201zv

oder alternativ http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351005305201zv

Falls +Hit Probleme http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351035005201zv


----------



## Sujin (9. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Joar Bm und treffsicherheit is auch gut, genauso wie bm und überleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sujin (9. Oktober 2008)

Year Gorlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Deine skillung is auch gut


----------



## Keltulas (9. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...253151003103151<---- todesritter skillung


----------



## Julana (9. Oktober 2008)

Also meinen Retribution-PvE-Paladin würd ich, denk ich mal so skillen.

Und als Tankadin, vielleicht so.

Und zum Heilen würd ich diese in Betracht ziehen.

MfG Jul


----------



## Hoenachtsmann (9. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal meine Dolch Schurken Skillung ^^ fals  ihr was seht das ihr vllt ändern würdet dann schreiben ^^

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...51305z50200301u


----------



## Iconoclast (9. Oktober 2008)

Vergelter Pala:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...300302135201351

Schutz Pala:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...15333123215003x

Holy Pala:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...53125114002v52y

wobei sich da zum lvln bei holy und schutz wahrscheinlich noch was ändern wird, bzw auf grund dessen, dass die bäume noch nicht fest stehen.


----------



## Masterlord (9. Oktober 2008)

So würde ich mit meinem schurken in PvE skillen:http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_4_6305303105c21305001333313510052y502003w

Und so mit meinem mage im PvE:http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_8

Hier eine PvP skillung mit meinem schurken:http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_4_6c5303105u3z5320030030322101350135201051

Und hier eine PvP skillung von meinem mage:http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_8_6230305y2zc3533200310203100232152231351


----------



## feronius (9. Oktober 2008)

bei menen chars hab ich mir das so vorgestellt

mit meinem krieger denke ich mal bis 80 auf off (kann mich eben noch nicht zwischen waffen und furor entscheiden) dann wieder deff
der pala bis 80 vergeltung, dann wieder heal
der schurke ne kampf-dolch-skillung (ausser wenn die ersten questsbelohnungen/drops schwerter sind)


----------



## feronius (9. Oktober 2008)

bei menen chars hab ich mir das so vorgestellt

mit meinem krieger denke ich mal bis 80 auf off (kann mich eben noch nicht zwischen waffen und furor entscheiden) dann wieder deff
der pala bis 80 vergeltung, dann wieder heal
der schurke ne kampf-dolch-skillung (ausser wenn die ersten questsbelohnungen/drops schwerter sind)


----------



## feronius (9. Oktober 2008)

bei meinen 3 main chars hab ich mir das so vorgestellt

mit meinem krieger denke ich mal bis 80 auf off (kann mich eben noch nicht zwischen waffen und furor entscheiden) dann wieder deff
der pala bis 80 vergeltung, dann wieder heal
der schurke ne kampf-dolch-skillung (ausser wenn die ersten questsbelohnungen/drops schwerter sind)


----------



## Masterlord (9. Oktober 2008)

so das ist die PvE skillung von meinem mage hab ausversehen falschen link genommen^^ : http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...f5330303102001o


----------



## NightCreat (9. Oktober 2008)

magier skillung http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_8


----------



## Totemkrieger (9. Oktober 2008)

feronius schrieb:


> bei meinen 3 main chars hab ich mir das so vorgestellt
> 
> mit meinem krieger denke ich mal bis 80 auf off (kann mich eben noch nicht zwischen waffen und furor entscheiden) dann wieder deff
> der pala bis 80 vergeltung, dann wieder heal
> der schurke ne kampf-dolch-skillung (ausser wenn die ersten questsbelohnungen/drops schwerter sind)




wieso 3 mal? o.O


----------



## Syriora (9. Oktober 2008)

Also meine Bäumchen-Skillung wird so aussehen:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...152053135321351


----------



## Trekkie (9. Oktober 2008)

Heyho, hab mich nochmal hingesetzt und einige Hexer Skillungen ausprobiert und bin wie ich finde zu einem guten Ergebnis gekommen, für alle Arten:

Hier mal die Auflistung: ( Wie ich finde die sinnvollsten und wahrscheinlich auch am meist verwendettsten Arten der Skillungen )

PvP Arena: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...3521015021302zg
PvP BG: (wohl am spaßigsten) http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...3512050030113zs

PvE: (Fire) http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031051235031050
PVE: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1251z0055e1522q

Zum lvln denke ich ist Dämo am besten:

-> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...10510520301522q

Falls ihr euch fragt, wieso im Destro Baum "Intensität" .. ganz einfach, selbst der Metarmorphose kann die Zauberzeit durch Schaden erhöht werden!

Hoffe euch gefällts, Kritik erwünscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAzR (9. Oktober 2008)

hey ho =)
das wäre meine skillung für meinen ms warri =) aber muss natürlich alles getestet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...05050032003p2z0


----------



## Mind Breaker (9. Oktober 2008)

hi
 also ich werde meinen hunter weiterhin bm geskillt lassen

das würd auf 80 dann so aussehen
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5d5c520120501zq

fürs pet würde ich diese skillung auswählen
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...203c23e130011q0

im bm baum habe ich bewusst auf "herr der tiere" verzichtet, damit ich im treffsicherheitsbaum noch "bereitschaft" mitnehmen kann. zweimal "zorn des wildtiers hintereinander, kann bestimmt schön reinhauen.

mindbreaker


----------



## Xgribbelfix (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd mich so skillen ( evtl. auch noch anders )

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031005012515z00


----------



## hensen (9. Oktober 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Das wäre so meine skillung mit meinem schamy.



Spielst Du evtl. in der Beta? 
Rechnet es sich den "weissen Schaden" von Waffenbeherrschung und Stärkungstotems auszulassen, aufgrund des Schadensplus vom "Gelben" im Elebaum.
Ich persönlich hätte im Elebaum zuerst noch die Elementarverwüstung mitgenommen.


----------



## Faimith (9. Oktober 2008)

NightCreat schrieb:


> magier skillung http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_8




Wenn dus jetzt richtig verlinkt hättest wäre das ja echt toll ^^ und ich würde es mir gerne anschauen...


MFG


----------



## Dragonfire64 (9. Oktober 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> _*DER TALENTRECHNER IS NET VON BUFFED GEMACHT SONDERN NUR SO WIE ER IS ÜBERNOMMEN*_
> 
> Beweis



Mensch du vollpfosten das wissen wir weil nämlich schon beim talentplaner an sich son aufschrei war und buffed die zustimmung hat diesen mitzunutzen also ruhig brauner es steht nirgendwo BUFFED HAT DIESEN TALENTPLANER FÜR EUCH ENTWORFEN UND PROGRAMMIERT dementsprechend kanns dir latte sein obs von wowprovider is...
Freu dich einfach mal anstattt vor lauter skepsis dummsinn zu posten...
Drago


----------



## zaltim (9. Oktober 2008)

naja ich werde als pala so skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Weed (9. Oktober 2008)

So werde ich wahrscheinlich meinen Blut DK skillen:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...13052001133s2ze
Ich hab zwar leider keinen Beta key, aber von den Talenten her meine ich dass ich mit dem Blut DK besser Pve und PvP machen kann!
Der Unholy DK hält zwar mehr aus aber ich denke er wird einen viel geringeren Burst dmg haben(zb wie der Blut mit der Tanzenden Runenwaffe)
KRITK ERWÜÜÜÜNSCHT!!!!

Greez


----------



## ExodiusHC (9. Oktober 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Beim Lehrer bekommt man mit Stufe 76 oder 77 den nächst höheren Rang von "inneres Feuer" - der die Zaubermacht um 120 ( ? ich hab die Zahl jetzt nicht genau im Kopf) erhöht - "verbessertes inneres feuer" erhöht alle Werte um 15/30/45%, also auch den Schaden!
> 
> 
> Mit der Dispersion überleg ich auch noch ob ich es mitskill... finds auch irgendwie "überflüssig".



k dann skill ich inneres feuer mit.
Aber Dispresion bleibt drausen bis es im pve auch etwas bringt.


----------



## G0dlik3 (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab da mal eine Frage:

Kann man schon mit dem neuen Patch die skills erlernen? 
Wenn ja, muss man erstma Gold bezahlen um dann alles neu zu skillen oder wird alles auf "0" gesetzt?


----------



## Nexxen (9. Oktober 2008)

Mein Shadow Priest wird -->SO<-- geskillt sein.


----------



## wardir (9. Oktober 2008)

G0dlik3 schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage:
> 
> Kann man schon mit dem neuen Patch die skills erlernen?
> Wenn ja, muss man erstma Gold bezahlen um dann alles neu zu skillen oder wird alles auf "0" gesetzt?



Talentbaum wird resettet.

DEF-Skillung LvL 70: 

http://talent.mmo-champion.com/?warrior=05...000000000000000

Gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht aufm PTR bzgl. Aggro


----------



## Schattenmann (9. Oktober 2008)

Elito schrieb:


> na dann mal ein herzliches gratz ^^
> 
> 
> BTT:
> Meine Schurken-Skillung



soll das ne pve-skillung sein? wenn ja dann weiß ich nich was ich sagen soll... ohne imp slice n dice raiden oO
un nach pvp sieht das auch nich aus^^


----------



## ExodiusHC (9. Oktober 2008)

Lay2716 schrieb:


> Mein Shadow Priest wird -->SO<-- geskillt sein.



0/10 fands nicht lustig :<


----------



## WeRkO (9. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, werde Vergelter bleiben, für immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skillung wird btw so aussehen:
Retri-70-PvPE xD

Naja, wird halt wieder sone "Rundum-Wohlfühl"-Skillung, welche ich sowohl im PvP nutzen werde als auch im PvE


----------



## Bubi17 (9. Oktober 2008)

Alle Angaben beziehen sich auf lvl 80

WL:http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...031351205c301zu sl/sl PvP

Pally:http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...312302135231351 Retri PvP

DK:http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...20013135100523z Tank


----------



## Schattenmann (9. Oktober 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> Schurke (PvE Sword/Maces | 15-51-5)
> 
> So, ich habe hier auch mal meine Schurkentalente erstellt, dabei bleibt erst noch abzuwarten, wie sich die Balance zwischen Ausweiden und Blutung entwickelt.
> Der Baumaufbau sieht schon wesentlich besser aus, als noch vor ein paar Wochen. Störend empfinde ich lediglich, dass man so gut wie automatisch "Nahbereichsgefecht" skillt und quasi extra skillen muss, wenn man mit Schwertern spielen möchte. Dabei bleibt für mich nur zu hoffen, dass Schwerter im Status höher sein werden als Maces oder Dagger, um dies auszugleichen. Natürlich kann man den "Nahbereichsgefecht" aus dem Weg gehen, aber als PvE-Spieler erhält man sonst keine sinnvolle Talentverteilung, die auch einen Nutzen bringt.
> ...



warum sollte man das automatisch mitskillen müssen? wenn du mit schwertern spielst sin 5% crit bei dagger/fist mehr weggeworfen als wenn du z.b. 6%parry und durchhaltevermögen skillst...

Link oO

so würde ich skillen...wobei ich mir auch noch nich sicher bin zwischen evis. und rupture und wies aussieht mit blutungsimmunen mobs


----------



## Soupcasper (9. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Meine Feral-Skillung wird sein: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...31351005503002r
> 
> Wenn ich auf Moonkin skillen werde: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35311251ze23d3u




ouhhhhh... böses Feral-Foul.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

Warscheinlich SO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torglosch (9. Oktober 2008)

Also die 80er Skillungen bleiben noch Abzuwarten was noch geändert wird bis zu WOTL b.z.w. bis man denn 80 ist.

Bisher hab ich mir nur 70er Skillungen für nächste Woche zusammengebastelt.


Paladin (Vergelter) - PvP

Schurke (2x BRD-Event Dolch)

Druide (Testskillung für Leveln mit S3 Healequip)

Deftank (Leveln wohl nur in Instanzen)


----------



## Laxera (9. Oktober 2008)

naja...

1. Jägerin
Skillung: BM
PVP und PVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...132531351004zyd

zur skillung: der Jäger als BM ist wohl der am schnellsten levelnde chara (hab 7 tage bis 70 gebraucht und davon 1,5 tage pvp stopps gemacht) und er eignet sich gut als DD'ler in instanzen/raids und hat auch noch nen CC (eisfalle) zu bieten (wenn man damit ungehen kann). auf überlebt der jäger allein beim lvln situationen wo andere charas entweder sterben (5 mobs gepullt) oder nur durch weglaufen überleben.

2. Priesterin
Skillung: Schatten/Disziplin
PVP und PVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...112325152301351

zur skillung: da schattis nicht mehr länger nur ein MANA-PACK für den raid sind, sondern auch DMG fahren (aber richtig jetzt, nicht so alibi mäßig wie in BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ich muss es ja wissen, ich spiele BETA) wird das mal so richtig nett, vor allem da diese skillung wohl auch PVP tauglich bleibt.

3. Magierin (mein jetziger main...ob sie das bleibt ist ne gute frage, da die anderen charas echt nette talente kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Skillung: Feuer/Arkan (entsprechendes Gear vorrausgesetzt: Arkan mit etwas Feuer)
PVE (da die das mit 2 Skillungen machen werden (eine abspeichern eine benutzen) wohl auch PVP)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...053122301351zc0

zu der mage skillung: so hält man bei gutem schaden im raid/instanz am längsten durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. arkan macht mehr DMG frisst aber das mana weg wie nix!

mfg LAX
ps: mal sehen was ich aus meinen kleineren twinks mache....


----------



## ExodiusHC (9. Oktober 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> zur skillung: da schattis nicht mehr länger nur ein MANA-PACK für den raid sind, sondern auch DMG fahren (aber richtig jetzt, nicht so alibi mäßig wie in BC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Des mit dem Dmg freut mich auch, wobei das Problem ja nur war, dass wir crit nicht gebrauchen konnten.

Wegen dem PvP, ich glaube nicht das der Shadow richtig Arenatauglich wird.
Weil Schurken zerreißen einen noch immer, in hinsicht was mach ich gegen WL hatt sich auch nichts gebessert.....

Naja bin aber auch kein PvPler ^^


----------



## Sýntax1 (9. Oktober 2008)

derseppel schrieb:


> Die 10+ Energie kannst du woanders reinstecken. Infight erreichst du nie die 100+ Energie im pve Sektor.
> 
> Blut vergießen kannst du auch weglassen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn du von PvE redest, dann hast du warscheinlich Recht mit deinen +10 Energie.
Aber mit Blut vergießen nicht, da die Finisher immernoch Zerhäckseln und Blutung sind im PvE.
Günstige Gelegenheit ist bei beiden Bäumen geskilled. Und Unerbittliche Stöße sind zwar nice, aber immomment wüsste ich nicht auf welches andere Talent ich verzichten soll ausser villt auf Nahbreichsgefecht.


----------



## Shaniya (10. Oktober 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> 2. Priesterin
> Skillung: Schatten/Disziplin
> PVP und PVE
> 
> ...




*lol* Dann müßtest du aber auch wissen, das der Shadow in der Beta immer noch 30% weniger dmg im Durchschnitt macht als Hexer/Magier und das die Skillung irgendwie quatsch ist für max-dmg!!
Du hast im Diszi-Baum gleich 2 Sachen ausgelassen die deinen Schaden erhöhen? und im Schattenbaum für pvp auch was wichtiges vergessen...


----------



## Zalasta (10. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Rogue PvE - Skillung:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...23100521251001z
> 
> Halte diese Skillung für die beste PvE - Skillung.



*deutet auf seite 2 und schüttelt nur traurig den Kopf* Noch nie nen Spreadsheet in Händen gehalten hm? :/


----------



## Shaniya (10. Oktober 2008)

Ja hier sind viele seltsame Skillungen - aber da sieht man das sich die Leute nicht richtig mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen und später einfach die Skillung von anderen abschauen!


----------



## Slayer2007 (10. Oktober 2008)

Level 80 BM Raid skillung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...d500520120501zq

sagt mir mal bitte was ihr davon haltet.

Mfg


----------



## freexinshadows (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein Verstärker Schami wird mit Level *70* so aussehen:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5331131201051z0

Mit *80 *dann so:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5331131201051z0


----------



## Panta1989 (10. Oktober 2008)

05/66/00
<<< Verstärker skillung (questen)

00/05/66
<<< heal skillung (ab lvl.80)


----------



## Shamanpower (10. Oktober 2008)

Leang schrieb:


> Eleschami lvl 80
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...351z00055203f4p
> (noch am überarbeiten)


Wenn ich dir ein tipp geben darf ,als ele in den Restobaum skillen bringts nich wirklich da mann wenn man das endtalent bzw in den letzten 3 zeilen keinen punkt weglässt erreicht mann nicht 5% crit im restobaum und sonst gibts da eig auch keine schönen anderen talente für den ele .
deshalb lege ich dir den verstärkerbaum ans herz, hie hast du volle 5% crit+10% int+30%spelldmg bonus auf flametongue und 45% mana reduce für die schock kosten was besonders für die lavaburst-Flammenschock Rotation wichtig ist
BTT:Meine ele shammy Skillung(bin aber auch noch nicht sicher also bitte nicht flamen wenn irgendwas blöd geskillt ist^^):
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351005052031zu


----------



## Tortura (10. Oktober 2008)

*Titan Crip Skillung*

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_1

Mirs nochnichts besseres eingefallen da ich mich 
mit dem Thema Skillung für Wotlk bzw. dem neuen Patch
nochned zu Beschäftigt hab^^ es sollte aber titan crip sein
da ich 2 2hand waffen der Season3 hab und die jin waffe aus ZA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von daher lohnt sich es eig.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG.Torturaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inquisition (10. Oktober 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich würde gerne wissen, wir ihr mit eurem Charakter auf Level 80 skillen wollt. Bitte schreibt eure Klasse dazu!
> 
> ...






Warlock

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...12031351zc5503w


----------



## Iranius (10. Oktober 2008)

Priester lvl 80 http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...233105330351z00

Priester lvl 70 http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5233105330351yd


ich denke mal es ist so ok :-)


----------



## Shaniya (10. Oktober 2008)

Iranius schrieb:


> Priester lvl 80 http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...233105330351z00
> 
> Priester lvl 70 http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5233105330351yd
> 
> ...




1 Punkt für Kreis der Heilung würd ich auf jeden Fall noch aufbringen!?


----------



## Natsumee (10. Oktober 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> 1 Punkt für Kreis der Heilung würd ich auf jeden Fall noch aufbringen!?



zuerst mal schauen ob man die überhaupt braucht mit woltk^^

wobei würde bei der priester skillung da oben das verbesserte IF weglassen brauchst net im pve dafür entschlossenheit skillen


oke den brunnen auch weglassen und COH skillen


----------



## Shaniya (10. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> zuerst mal schauen ob man die überhaupt braucht mit woltk^^
> 
> wobei würde bei der priester skillung da oben das verbesserte IF weglassen brauchst net im pve dafür entschlossenheit skillen




Das stimmt auch wieder!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Verbessertes IF erhöht die Zaubermacht, würd ich drinlassen


----------



## Natsumee (10. Oktober 2008)

if verbessert zaubermacht wo steht den das?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaniya (10. Oktober 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> if verbessert zaubermacht wo steht den das??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich bin ja eigentlich shadow... aber, mit level 76 oder 77 bekommt man vom Lehrer den nächsten Rang von IF der die Zaubermacht um xy (glaub 120) erhöht.
Verbessertes IF erhöht die Werte von IF um 15/30/45% - also auch die Zaubermacht.


----------



## Pusillin (10. Oktober 2008)

hi,
ich spiele einen Priester, und werde folgende
skillung auf dem weg nach stufe 80 und auch danach eine weile bevorzugen,
da ich erst alle gebiete erspierle, und hauptsächlich solo pve betreiben werde!

deswegen sind manche wichtige talente nicht enthalten, da diese sich eher auf gruppen pve 
oder pvp beziehen!!!

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...110305152301351


/edit:  





> Priester lvl 80 http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...233105330351z00
> 
> Priester lvl 70 http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...5233105330351yd
> 
> ...



Nein!!
einen holy bis ganz unten in den Baum zu skillen, und auf den nun intelligenten (heilt di am
meisten angeschlagenen spieler) Kreis der Heilung zu verzichten, ist ncht ok.

zumal es ein wichtiges schlüsseltalent ist undden preister zu noch besseren gruppenheilern macht.

diese eine punktist niemals zu schade, sondern sehr wichtig.


----------



## Natsumee (10. Oktober 2008)

Shaniya schrieb:


> ich bin ja eigentlich shadow... aber, mit level 76 oder 77 bekommt man vom Lehrer den nächsten Rang von IF der die Zaubermacht um xy (glaub 120) erhöht.
> Verbessertes IF erhöht die Werte von IF um 15/30/45% - also auch die Zaubermacht.




aso mhm oke^^


naja ich werd mit 80 denk ich so skillen

DADAAAAA


----------



## Fluti (10. Oktober 2008)

TwistedTransistor schrieb:


> der planer ist leider nicht auf dem neuestem stand



Ist er eben schon, der von Blizz selber ist nicht auf dem neusten Stand^^

-------------------------------------------------------

Jäger

Für Raids BM Lvl 80

Warum BM? BM Wird einfach der bessere Supporter sein. MM ist auch mit den 10% zusatz AP durch die Aura skillung, nicht gerade das beste. Und ein SVler ist im raid nur noch eine Manabatterie, da Schwäche aufdecken dann nur noch für den Jäger selbst gilt, zudem das diesen Buff nur bis zu 10 Spieler bekommen. Das ende vom lied, Wilde Eingebung bringt da dennoch mehr, 3% mehr schaden kann man immer gebrauchen. 

Für PvP SV Lvl 80

Warum SV? Ganz einfach da im moment der Schaden mit einer SV Skillung am höchsten ist. Nicht einmal ein BM oder MM Jäger kommt an diesen Schaden hin. Zudem bekommt man mit dieser Skillung einen höhere anzahl an Angriffskraft. Selbstbuff sind es um die 3,2 k im PvP gear. Da kommt nichtmal der BM/MM Jäger hin, dort liegt der Wert gerade mal bei 2,8 k AP

Zudem der geskillte Tödliche Schuss, macht so einiges aus. Wenn man mehr als 30 Meter entfernt ist, trifft man mit dem Schuss schon mal mit 4k non crit und mit 7k (und aufwärts) kritisch. (Rekort liegt im Moment bei 8,3k) Dies haut dann auch den letzten Hordie/Allie aus den Socken.


----------



## Iranius (10. Oktober 2008)

und was haltet ihr davon 


http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...233005331351z00


----------



## Natsumee (10. Oktober 2008)

Iranius schrieb:


> und was haltet ihr davon
> 
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...233005331351z00





besser

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...033005331351z00


Woge des Lichts bruachst NIEEEEEEEE als heiler

und heilende gebete auch net soo wichtig lieber mehr range und 1 punkt mehr auf IF


----------



## Rastas (10. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_5 <<< holy priest... zum leveln dann eher die skillung: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=3029061_5


----------



## Kaites (10. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...010322135231351

meine retadin skillung

die punkte in rechtschaffende schwächung kann man auch woanders rein packen.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Oktober 2008)

Heal Dudu skllung ( pvp aber auch gut für pve) 
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...150052135331351


----------



## Schattenmann (11. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Rogue PvE - Skillung:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...23100521251001z
> 
> Halte diese Skillung für die beste PvE - Skillung.



jo gz zu opportunity als sword rogue :x
manche leute ham einfach keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalasta (12. Oktober 2008)

Schattenmann schrieb:


> jo gz zu opportunity als sword rogue :x
> manche leute ham einfach keine ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finds nur hart das buffed als eine der größten Communitys so einen scheiss noch im Forum stehen lässt ^^ Ich persönlich finde sowas schlimmer als irgendwelche Flames, wenn man sich die Posts hier durchliest muss ich schon ab und zu tief seufzen und frag mich wie lang es dauert bis mal paar Klassenguides auftauchen auf der Page, in denen es mal um bischen mehr als nur das drum und dran der Klasse geht.. sondern mal um Mathematik und vor allem ein 'warum ist das überhaupt so'..


----------



## Lichtdrache (12. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351305c30133zx

das wird meine todesritter skillung.

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...201ze225003012r

Meine moonkin skillung.

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...21351303303131t

Meine magier skillung.


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2008)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351305c30133zx
> 
> das wird meine todesritter skillung.
> 
> ...


was willst mitt der todesritter skillung machen?

irgendwie sinnlos 2h und 1h zu pushen xD, als DD-Blut-Dk sind die restpunkte nach Blut in unholy besser aufgehoben (zumindest im PvE)

das ist Blut Raidskillung wenn man nicht als Offtank vorgesehen ist http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...d2302003050031r
(1-2 Punkte bleiben lila laune punte, man könnte aus blutaura den punkt in seuchenstoß oder eisige berührung stecken!)

und die mageskillung is auch neme up to date : /... deep feuer gehört mit Arkan geteilt net mit eis!

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1053120301351zd Deepfeuer singel target skillung, wobei man hier auch mitt ein par punkten spielen kann.
1Punkt Flammenwerfer/Druckwelle/Drachenodem könte man rausnehmen und in arkane regeneration stecken (je nachdem wie krass der manaverbrauch is)
Die schwachen Quälen wird warscheinlich eh net auf bosse gehen.


----------



## ZhouThai (12. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351205c30113zs
Dot Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Liebe Grüße un so 
Zhou


----------



## Shurycain (13. Oktober 2008)

Oogieboogie schrieb:


> hab jetzt keine lust zu posten, aber genau die aktuelle skillung von meinem blut-todesritter, der auf dem beta-server heute die stufe 80 erreicht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So eine Zeitverschwedung...


----------



## Fluti (13. Oktober 2008)

TheGui schrieb:


> was willst mitt der todesritter skillung machen?
> 
> irgendwie sinnlos 2h und 1h zu pushen xD, als DD-Blut-Dk sind die restpunkte nach Blut in unholy besser aufgehoben (zumindest im PvE)
> 
> ...



ZONK....

...du willst sagen das du Mal des Blutes nicht mitskillst, um die MT Heiler zu entlasten. Na dann mal viel spaß. Und lustig ist auch wie kaum jemand auf die Todesrunen geht. Nur mal als Info Todesrunen sind umgesetzt Jokerrunen, die als Frost + Unheilig + Blut gelten. Somit hat man konstant seine Fähigkeiten aktiv, abgesehn vom CD.


----------



## wertzû (13. Oktober 2008)

Retribution natürlich mann ey....








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich werde es auch bleiben als healer hab ich nie geld usw.

Vorallem ich spiele auf der beta und aufm ptr und da is retri zu derbe


----------



## Rantja (13. Oktober 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> 2. Priesterin
> Skillung: Schatten/Disziplin
> PVP und PVE
> 
> ...



Mal so ein kleiner Korrektur Vorschlag: KLICK


----------



## Palatinus (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen, 

dann poste ich mal meinen Idee für meinen Dot-Hexer:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...3510350030013zs

und diese Idee ist für meinen Retri gedacht:

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...312322135231351


Grüeß...


----------



## Schattenmann (13. Oktober 2008)

Zalasta schrieb:


> Ich finds nur hart das buffed als eine der größten Communitys so einen scheiss noch im Forum stehen lässt ^^ Ich persönlich finde sowas schlimmer als irgendwelche Flames, wenn man sich die Posts hier durchliest muss ich schon ab und zu tief seufzen und frag mich wie lang es dauert bis mal paar Klassenguides auftauchen auf der Page, in denen es mal um bischen mehr als nur das drum und dran der Klasse geht.. sondern mal um Mathematik und vor allem ein 'warum ist das überhaupt so'..



jo des wär echt mal nich schlecht...ich kenn mich mit der mathematik selbst nich so aus sondern hab mich damals an roguecraft 101 orientiert aber das hilft ungemein....
aber ich denk auch so klassenguides werden bei leuten die nichmal annähernd wissen wie sie skillen sollten nich allzu viel bringen bzw. eben diese leute werden sehr selten da reinschauen...


----------



## FieserFiesling (13. Oktober 2008)

mein kleiner blauer naturbursche wird in etwa so geskillt...
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...533110120105z00
is nur n grober leitfaden..


----------



## Monoecus (14. Oktober 2008)

LEVEL 80


Allerdings habe ich ein Problem mit der Skillung für Level 70, wenn ich Meisterlicher Gestaltwandler und Omen der Klarsicht skille, 
komme ich erst mit Level 73 auf Sternenregen, 2 Punkte bei Meisterlicher Gestaltwandler sparen bringt auch nichts, 
da müsste ich dann 71 sein, und Omen der Klarsicht will ich auf keinen Fall weglassen...


----------



## Vertigos (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd meinen Drui auf Tank PVE skillen...


----------



## Monoecus (14. Oktober 2008)

Vertigos schrieb:


> Ich werd meinen Drui auf Tank PVE skillen...



Ich brauch ma kurz deine Hilfe, lies einfach mal über dir...^^


----------



## Smeal (14. Oktober 2008)

wahrscheinlich meine pvp Skillung!


----------



## Altglienicker (14. Oktober 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> _*DER TALENTRECHNER IS NET VON BUFFED GEMACHT SONDERN NUR SO WIE ER IS ÜBERNOMMEN*_
> 
> Beweis




Selbst wenn, der von Buffed is wenigstens auf Deutsch!



Monyesak schrieb:


> ey sry aber eure skillungen jucken mich nicht?
> 
> das is eh so nen "deineskillungisscheissemeineisvielbesser" thread



Ich glaub dein Kommentar Interessiert auch keinem ... und trotzdem stehts hier und!? 



2high4you schrieb:


> Als Shaman hat man es echt schwer weil eig nix dolles dabei ist -_-
> 
> Die Klasse wird einfach nur noch lächerlich gemacht ;O
> 
> Leider -_-



Also als Heal Schami, war ich erst ziemlich frustriert wegen Zaubermacht,  aber die Talentbäume sind recht nett
bin mir zwar bisher noch nicht 100% sicher wie ich die Talentpunkte setzten werde,  aber werde weiterhin heiler bleiben.

Schami
< Lvl. 70 >
< Lvl. 80 >


Mein Krieger und Jäger bin ich mir noch ned Sicher, Ob  ich weiterhin Deff & BM oder andere richtungen einschlagen werde.


----------



## MrHempy (14. Oktober 2008)

Meine Mage skillung für Wotlk

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...100232152231351


----------



## Zydoom (14. Oktober 2008)

Vergelter Paladin LvL 80:  PvP PvE

Heilig Priesterin LvL 80:  PvE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (14. Oktober 2008)

Mein Krieger Build
Gut ich muss sagen ich hab net soviel Erfahrung mit Kriegern bin noch netmal 70 aber ich werd meinen wahrscheinlich auf 80 so skillen.
Is für PvP und PvE.
Bitte verbessert denn Build ^^


----------



## Azrel (14. Oktober 2008)

würde das als meine schurken raid skillung nehmen auf 80

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...231005012514z00

muss aber noch sehen ob ich mit lebenskraft ne gute rota zusammenbekomme.


----------



## Methr (14. Oktober 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> _*DER TALENTRECHNER IS NET VON BUFFED GEMACHT SONDERN NUR SO WIE ER IS ÜBERNOMMEN*_
> 
> Beweis




Haben sie nich behauptet und auch andererorts schon gesagt das sie die Erlaubnis haben wenn ich nicht irre ~.~


Ohman, wie mich diese "Alles nur geklaut"-Flame Versuche nerven.



BTT, ich werde meinen Feral wahrscheinlich auf Feral lassen (Talente sind einfach zu gut geworden), meinen Mage auf Feuer skillen und meinen Schurken ... joa, da hab ich noch keine Ahnung.


----------



## Ragnar24X (14. Oktober 2008)

meine SV hunter skillung!   http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...331030130301301


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2008)

Fluti schrieb:


> ZONK....
> 
> ...du willst sagen das du Mal des Blutes nicht mitskillst, um die MT Heiler zu entlasten. Na dann mal viel spaß. Und lustig ist auch wie kaum jemand auf die Todesrunen geht. Nur mal als Info Todesrunen sind umgesetzt Jokerrunen, die als Frost + Unheilig + Blut gelten. Somit hat man konstant seine Fähigkeiten aktiv, abgesehn vom CD.


mit mal des blutes geb ich dir recht, komplett vergessen das es nen debuff is.

aber todesrunen sind als blut egal... die brauchast du NICHT!

du hast ne feste rotation und da bringen todesrunen 0

und wenn du pech hast könne die sogar zum problem werden!


----------



## Schattenmann (14. Oktober 2008)

Azrel schrieb:


> würde das als meine schurken raid skillung nehmen auf 80
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...231005012514z00
> 
> muss aber noch sehen ob ich mit lebenskraft ne gute rota zusammenbekomme.



ich an deiner stelle würde blade twisting rausnehmen da das laut wow-europe-talentplaner keine 10% mehr dmg für sinister mehr gibt...
stattdessen würde ich unerbittliche stöße vollmachen un den 1 punkt noch iwo unterbingen dass du trotzdem noch das 51er mitnehmen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur so als tipp

Edith sagt: Ich werd wahrscheins so http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...000000000000000

skillen wenn das die endgültigen trees sind...die 5 punkte in tödlichkeit und unerbittliche stöße natürlich noch drauf^^


----------



## rkd (14. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Meine Feral-Skillung wird sein: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...31351005503002r
> 
> Wenn ich auf Moonkin skillen werde: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35311251ze23d3u



Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder ? Die Skillung ist ja für'n Po...


----------



## Stüssy (14. Oktober 2008)

ich werde als Bm hunter starten,
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1351005305v3z00


noch ne frage :was passiert mit exotic pets wenn man die als BM zähmt und dann einfach auf MM skillt :S ?


----------



## The Metal (14. Oktober 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> _*DER TALENTRECHNER IS NET VON BUFFED GEMACHT SONDERN NUR SO WIE ER IS ÜBERNOMMEN*_
> 
> Beweis


nicht ganz...
der von buffed is etwas kleiner und nur auf deutsch und englisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber sonst richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mysta 11 (14. Oktober 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...253151223133151

so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3r1k (14. Oktober 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Meine Feral-Skillung wird sein: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...31351005503002r
> 
> Wenn ich auf Moonkin skillen werde: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...35311251ze23d3u




Hm also ich sag dir schonmal, deine Moonkinskillung ist nicht so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwas in dieser Richtung wäre sinnvoller:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1c5zf205003112r

Bei Manaproblemen sollten die 2 Punkte für 4% Spelldmg von "Meisterl. Gestaltwandler" in "Intensität" oder "Traumzustand" wandern.
Die AoEs sind ganz funny, aber nicht wirklich brauchbar im Raid. Sternenfall hat zum Beispiel einen viel zu hohen Cd.
Allerdings wird der Talentbaum laut Blizzard nochmal überarbeitet, wordurch früher oder später alles neu verteilt werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AtrejusAFG (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*BM Hunter*

Ich habe mir folgende Skillung für mein (noch lvl 70)Jäger mit 61 talentpunkten ausgesucht !

Ich muss sagen das ich lange überlegt habe und mich bis jetzt immer noch sehr unschlüssig bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich glaube das ich für mich Persönlich die relativ beste Variante gewählt habe.

Besuche meine Homepage

Hierzu die talente für das PET :

Besuche meine Homepage


Wie gesagt das ist die skillung mit Lvl 70 bei beiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Skillung für Lvl 80(auch BM Hunter)*

Ich bin für kritik offen,sie muss aber auch begründet sein bzw dann halt auch ein besserer vorschlag vllt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Besuche meine Homepage 


Und diese für mein PET 

Besuche meine Homepage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Also macht es gut freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (21. Oktober 2008)

für meine chars habe ich folgende skillungs ausgedacht


für meine Magierin diese 

Magier - Eis - Skillung - Lvl - 80 diese benutzt sie schon zum teil die restlichen 10 pkte. kommen am 13.11 ^^

Für meine Priestern diese 

Priesterin - Shadow - Skillung - Lvl - 80 meine Priesterin nutzt auch schon diese Skillung ( Lvl 21 )

Für meine Jägerin ( kommt erst mit mit dem ADDON )

Jägerin - BM - Skillung - Lvl - 80

Jägerin - Pet - Skillung - lvl - 80

und zu guter letzt Mein Todesritter^^

Todesritter - Blut - Skillung - Lvl - 80

P.s 

Änderungsvorschläge werden nicht an genommen das sind fertige Skillungen


----------



## Delwod (21. Oktober 2008)

ich skille alle chars auf PVE

Hier die skillung für mein Schamanen

Schamane lvl 80

solange noch kein Woltk raus ist sind die skillungen nur bei verstärker benutz!


Skillung Jäger nur bis lvl 70


Skillung druide bis lvl 80

bis lvl nur die Widerherstehlung weglassen!


----------



## SexyDragon (21. Oktober 2008)

dat is meine ^^

MM Hunter lvl 8ßer skillung


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß ja noch nichmal, welche klasse ich spiele O.o


----------



## Davidor (21. Oktober 2008)

Diese Skillung werde ich meinem Protpala eintrichtern


----------



## markbergs94 (21. Oktober 2008)

Krieger auf furor:
http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...1025112d1351z00


----------



## lazyarse (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo. Spiele gerade einen Ally Paladin hoch. Nen Hordler, ebenfalls Paladin hab ich ja schon auch wenn der erst lvl 66 ist, und ich werde definitiv Tankadin werden. Schlüsseltalente sind meiner Meinung dabei Segen des Refugiums, Heiliger Schild, Verschanzen, Schild des Rächers und Hammer des Rechtschaffenden.

Ich nehme dann aus dem Vergelterbaum noch parieren, Herz des Kreutzfahrers, geweihtes Siegel und Überzeugung mit. Weil ich dann auf einem Gerichteten gegner rund 17 % zusätzliche Kritchance habe. Das hilft Beim Questen und beim Aggroaufbau.

Auf Siegel des Reinen verzichte ich, da mein "Low" Erfahrungen mit nem 66 Tankadin gezeigt haben das ich mit Siegel des Blute/Märtyrers besser fahre beim Tanken.

Abraten würde ich von Göttlicher Gunst. Schmeißt man in nem 25 er seine Bubble an, kann ich mir vorstellen, das man instand tot ist


----------



## Kolamar (16. November 2008)

Ele Schami PvE: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...351z00055203f4p
Alternativ: http://www.buffed.de/talent.php?talent=302...351z00055203f4p


----------

